# DL Ice conditions??



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Buddy of mine and i are going to Devils lake this weekend. anybody know the ice reports for the area. also wondering if the eyes are moving up on the water table at all yet or what has been working for some of you. new to the sport and would like some advice. don't know the area too well. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I was on devils last saturday and sunday snow finally went down enough to make travel a little more possible, it was still tough to bust your own trail because of snow. ice acess spots had a little standing water on them but not bad. No ice lost yet as of sunday I will be heading back this weekend. We caught and released 3 eyes over 4 1/2 lbs. PM me maybe we can meet up there and stack a few up.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I was out on DL this afternoon. Went out from Woodland. Roads are plowed, but watch out for deep water and slush. I ended up losing the air dam, and license plate/bracket, and one of my fog lamp covers off my truck when I hit about a 3' deep hole that was about 35 yards long. I had to put the handles of the auger on the snow pak to break through, and caught no fish in 32' by rocky point


----------

